# How long will my painted toes last?



## KarinaxKayx (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey. i've just painted my toes myself for the first time and was wondering how long the polish will last until it has completely dissapeared of my toes. i used a $3 dark midnight blue polish. i applied 4 coats of color but with no base or top coats. i cant stop looking at them. i dont plan to remove it so could it maybe last a few weeks?

x


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 28, 2010)

it's doubtful it will last three weeks. If it last more than a week without chipping you'll be lucky!


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *KarinaxKayx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey. i've just painted my toes myself for the first time and was wondering how long the polish will last until it has completely dissapeared of my toes. i used a $3 dark midnight blue polish. i applied 4 coats of color but with no base or top coats. i cant stop looking at them. i dont plan to remove it so could it maybe last a few weeks?
x

If your not constantly dipping your feet in water and stuff it should atleast last 2 weeks. Most toenail polish will last a month, because your feet doesnt contanstly touch stuff all the time. It might chip, but it should be on there for a while. I have wet and wild red nailpolish on two of my toes from june, with no top or base coat and if I touched up on it, it would look fine.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 29, 2010)

4 coats seems like alot so it might chip but i can put on nail polish on my toes and it will last months. I dont see why toe nail polish would chip unless you are doing something that will have your toes touch stuff.


----------



## KarinaxKayx (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully the water from a bath wont affect it too much. Do you think the dark polish will stain my nails ?


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2010)

If its cheap polish it probably will stain your toe nails... I've had that problem before and my wife has made comments about my stained toes... I would have put down a clear base coat or two then a couple coats of the dark. if your wearing shoes all the time it could last intil they grow out! Lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2010)

If you do a good job your polish SHOULD last chip free for atleast a month. That is, if you use a base and top coat.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree, base, two layers of polish (for me) and top coat, and it should last a long time. I simply remove mine when my toes have grown so much i can see some white.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

Dark colors show chips easier and also stain nailbeds if you dont use a base coat. If you are wanting to really get maximum wear you should base and top coat plus keep your shoes on (even sandals) to minimize potential chipping.


----------

